# Air Mortar



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I started making weekly youtube videos and I decided the actiony bits needed explosions. I learned that movies use a tank with a quick release valve. I ended up making one from a 25 pound air tank, some 1' pipe(steel), a brass ball valve, some swimming pool hose and a
cup made from 4' pvc. It produces a plume of baby powder or flour. I thought it may come in handy for a haunt and could have multiple uses and applications in scaring


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Links to videos ???


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NowhereHaunt
that's my channel


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

How do I know which one is the mortar? Do I need to look at every one?


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

We have explosions in most our wolfbranch weekly episodes


----------

